# attmept at a DIY smoke generator



## jonnygranada (Jul 16, 2017)

Well I needed to feel some form of completion in regards to my smoker project, and so I made a smoke generator....    I do have a couple of question though since I'm still very new to all of this.  Anyways here it is:













image4.JPG



__ jonnygranada
__ Jul 16, 2017






It is made from an aluminum air tank from my some what local Volunteer Fire Dept.  I cut the top off about 1.5" down from the shoulder, attached an aluminum band inside the tank so that the top could be reattached after filling it.  I have holes drilled in the bottom for air flow and on the side for lighting it up.  Basic venturi top with a small compressor attached to the back of it.  

Here is my question, while I know that I need to put an extra length of pipe to cool the smoke a little bit more before hitting the chamber, but while I get a little moisture it is pretty clear?  almost everything ive read on here says it should be a lot darker.  Did I do something right by accident that I am not seeing?  

Last question is this....   When I took a temperature reading of the smoke exiting the end of the pipe it only read 87 degrees on average.  My knowledge of physics is limited but I know enough to know that the smoke should be hotter than that.  Could it be that the extreme thickness of the tank be absorbing most of the heat before heading out the venturi setup?  the tank is about 1/4" thick and the bottle about 1/2" thick.  













image2.JPG



__ jonnygranada
__ Jul 16, 2017


















image3.JPG



__ jonnygranada
__ Jul 16, 2017


















image1 (2).JPG



__ jonnygranada
__ Jul 16, 2017


----------

